# Discord Server



## MontagID (28. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen, gibts eigentlich einen discord server für die ganzen user welche sich hier für hardware, games und im allgemeinen technik interessieren?
wäre schade wenn nicht, gefunden habe ich nichts.
für alle die interesse haben, hab ich einen server erstellt und sind eingeladen vorbeizuschauen:
Discord
bisher is noch nichts los, vielleicht ändert sich das ja bald - räume können dann nach bedarf hinzugefügt werden. mal schaun ob was zusammen kommt.


----------



## GTA 3 (28. Juli 2017)

Ich glaube, dass ist der falsche Bereich für so einen Thread.


----------



## MontagID (29. Juli 2017)

wo denn dann?


----------



## Flexsist (29. Juli 2017)

Vielleicht hier? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/37

Hier ist es jeden Falls fehl am Platz.


----------



## MontagID (29. Juli 2017)

Wohin er somit nun auch verschoben worden wäre


----------



## MontagID (13. August 2017)

Hi Leute, möchte noch mal an unseren Channel erinnern, zudem jeder herzlich eingeladen ist.


----------



## Flexsist (13. August 2017)

Ich würde ja mal rein schauen, aber ohne Datenvolumen kann ich nicht mal Discord starten bzw nutzen.


----------



## MontagID (13. August 2017)

Ein paar sind schon auf dem Server gelandet.

Datenvolumen? Wieso das denn? Hast du keinen "normalen" Internetanschluss zuhause?


----------

